# Commute Rathcoole to Crumlin (weekdays)



## canucks (19 Mar 2010)

Looking at moving to rathcoole/saggart but need car during day. Any idea of commute time from general area (say via Naas Rd) to crumlin for 8AM and by return at about 5-6pm? Or would cross country be more advisable? Thanks!


----------



## Sophie2011 (2 Sep 2011)

*Commute from Rathcoole to Crumlin*

Hi,

If you are on the road by 7.30am you should easily make it to Crumlin by 8am. Rathcoole very well located with easy access to all the main arteries N7, M50, N81 and the outer ring road. Take N7 to Long Mile Road turnoff and from there Crumlin is very close.
Note though that Long Mile Road, Drimnagh Road and Crumlin Road have lots of traffic lights and many schools along those routes so avoid 8.30 - 9.15 am commute.
I travel from Rathcoole to city centre every day laeving at 8am and would usually reach city centre by 8.30-8.35am. (allowing 10-15 mins for a bad traffic morning/rainy day).
On the way home you will be fine though you will find that there is usually a traffic build up from Newlands Cross back to the Red Cow and sometimes further back especially around 6pm. This usually looks worse that it is and when the lights go green at Newlands cross a lot of traffic gets through and the build up clears.

Regards,
Sophie


----------

